# Which Pokie am I?



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 24, 2010)

*Which Pokie am I? *Guessing game inside**

ok so this is more or less to properly identify my new pokie...but i think we could turn this into a fun game. perhaps its been done before but i wasnt able to find much. Rules are...post a picture of your pokie and see if others can guess what it is. If you are making a guess either put the persons Screen name in your response (to avoid confusion) or simply quote the post with the image you are guessing. ill start it off. 







Best of luck to all and keep it friendly...if someone guess' wrong dont insult them, but provide proper ID and information regarding your answer. CHEERS!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 24, 2010)

P. rufilata


----------



## Ariel (Jun 24, 2010)

Rusty, I would say your pokie is a _P. subfusca_.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 24, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Rusty, I would say your pokie is a _P. subfusca_.


I take my  face back. I believe Ariel is right. Dang it!!:?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 24, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Rusty, I would say your pokie is a _P. subfusca_.


which form? ;P


----------



## Redneck (Jun 24, 2010)

If its a P. subfusca I would say lowland..


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 24, 2010)

P. ornata....


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like an immature P. subfusca "lowland".  

Edit- i think i might be wrong on the first try.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

here is a picture of my(well was mine)  P. subfusca "highland"







yours seems quite a bit lighter, so it COULD be the "lowland" version.


----------



## Ammo87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Its a P. rufilata.


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 24, 2010)

if it is a subfusca the pattern on the abdomen sais highland form allthought the carapace is still very light, how big is it? Also highland seems to be hairier than lowland kind a like yours does.


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 24, 2010)

found this picture a while back dont know whos it is though...


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

ok, so the more i look at it...the more it doesnt look subfusca to me.  

my subfusca has a black abdomen thats not. even the lowland has a black abdomen.

so it could be rufilata.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

if you could get us the leg patterns it would help A LOT!


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 24, 2010)

codykrr said:


> so it could be rufilata.


i dont think its rufilata but just an immature subfusca.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 24, 2010)

MM _P. subfusca_ "highland form"


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 24, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> MM _P. subfusca_ "highland form"


not MM, i do believe it to be penultimate tho...it is for sure a boy, and its about 4"... it was sold to me as P. subfusca highland form, i just wanted to see what everyone would say...i know that the females look a hell of a lot different than the boys do...now, one thing ive noticed about this particular pokie is that is does have that swirl pattern halo of hair around the carapace like you would see in the picture linked below. 

http://www.pticjipajki.com/galerija/3/Poecilotheria_subfusca_female.jpg

as far as leg patterns i would almost its highland, but once again this is my fun little guessing game. i do want to breed him, but i refuse to do so til a positive id has been agreed upon.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

well a picture of the leg markings can verify what it is a heck of alot better than a carapace shot.

the picture of my subfusca highland i posted was a male, and penultimate too. i just sent him off.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

if yours is a subfusca highland it would almost have to be mature, as this is what my mature male looked like.

there Emboli are VERY small!  so look really close and these tend to not get the huge swollen palps like other males do.

Mature male Subfusca "highland"


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 24, 2010)

not rufilata or ornata...based on the underside....pictured here.






leg markings and length can be seen here. save it to ur desktop and use a zoom feature if necessary, my pictures are pretty clear for a good amount of zoom. not mature...i just checked....lol

















PS - i am using a flash as my stabilizer so its A LOT lighter in the pictures...my colors IRL are about like the picture posted above, dark greens and browns. TTFN, off to work.


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 24, 2010)

since we are on the subfusca matter allthough i know this might be a long shot but what do u think this little one is :highland or lowland?

 sold as P. bara


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 24, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> sold as P. bara


That's what it is then.  

This is an easy one:


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

Rusty...honestly bud...im stumped....:?

everytime i stare at it..i change my mind:wall:


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> since we are on the subfusca matter allthough i know this might be a long shot but what do u think this little one is :highland or lowland?
> 
> sold as P. bara


My guess would be highland


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jason, is that _P. miranda_?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep.       Too easy.


This one is a bit tougher, only because it's small.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

Jason...P. smithi?


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 24, 2010)

P. hanumavilasumica?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)

is it a striata?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 24, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Jason...P. smithi?


Okay, I'm done with this game. lol


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)

I stink at this game. it's fun though


----------



## codykrr (Jun 24, 2010)

haha. sorry.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)

*Talk about small...*







Slightly closer look


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 24, 2010)

P.formosa?


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 24, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> P.formosa?


Yep. I guess I probably shouldn't have added that to my profile today, eh? I didn't think of that before playing this game.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, how about this one? It'll be easy.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jake, is that a _P. ornata_?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nope. Its a female though if that helps any. Which I dont think it does.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 24, 2010)

p. fasciata...


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> p. fasciata...


Nope. I will post a few more in a bit.

Edited to add a picture.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 24, 2010)

Poecilotheria pederseni


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nope. I will see if I can find one more picture.

Well I couldnt find any other pictures. But here is dead giveaway. The undersides of her legs are purple.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jun 24, 2010)

P. rufilata, Jake?

Cass


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> P. rufilata, Jake?
> 
> Cass


Yep! She has molted since this picture and is due for another. My only pokie as of this moment.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 24, 2010)

ok just to chime in...we have NO idea what it is lmao. wwwweeeeelllll...like i said, its probably pen...i only got it to breed it, but if i cant figure out what it is then im stuck with an unknown spider lol.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 25, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> ok just to chime in...we have NO idea what it is lmao. wwwweeeeelllll...like i said, its probably pen...i only got it to breed it, but if i cant figure out what it is then im stuck with an unknown spider lol.


LOL. I assumed someone figured that out before posting other Ts. I guess not.


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 25, 2010)

for some reason my wuestion after rustys turned in to a game:/ i was wondering if P. bara is considered lowland or highland


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 25, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> for some reason my wuestion after rustys turned in to a game:/ i was wondering if P. bara is considered lowland or highland


well that was the original idea of this thread was a game, but i figured we would have a positive id on my pokie before we continued. oh well...im almost for sure its subfusca highland, and when it molts mature i will just reask the question lol

this one should be pretty easy....


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Im terrible at ID'ing pokies but I'll give it a shot. P.formosa Rusty?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Im terrible at ID'ing pokies but I'll give it a shot. P.formosa Rusty?


nope...its easy. 

if you look at her theres a few spots that make her extremely easy to identify...its what i look for when i see these guys/girls.


----------



## Helix (Jun 25, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> for some reason my wuestion after rustys turned in to a game:/ i was wondering if P. bara is considered lowland or highland


If its bara, then its lowland.
I got one myself..it was marked as P. bara / P. subfusca lowland

Edit: Miranda, Rusty?


----------



## GLaD0S (Jun 25, 2010)

It's a P. miranda. 101% miranda.


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 25, 2010)

Helix said:


> If its bara, then its lowland.
> I got one myself..it was marked as P. bara / P. subfusca lowland
> 
> Edit: Miranda, Rusty?


thnx man, its been confusing me for a while...
lowland was what i wanted so now im happy


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 25, 2010)

yes miranda...i wish i had pictures of my other pokies, but i dont so....oh well...either way post your beauties here so we can see the goodness...i know theres a genus thread for this reason but testing out ID skills out is awesome, i saw a thread a bit ago where a german individual was flaming us becuz we still ask for proper ID, which kinda pissed me off. but i digress, we should turn this into a fun little game and keep it going so bring on the pokies!!! lol.


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 26, 2010)

this should be easy  (chance to show off)


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 26, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> this should be easy  (chance to show off)


now that is a P. rufilata. fo sho.


----------



## Vidaro (Jun 26, 2010)

yup simply gorgeous!


----------



## BrettG (Jun 26, 2010)

My rufilata is growing on me. Just toooo reclusive for my tastes these days.I love the colors they have compared to the other pokies,which all look too alike IMHO.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok guys, update. the Unknown Poecilotheria finally molted and is NOT ultimate. but is for sure a boy...now that its fresh and pretty what do u guys think it is????


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

P. subfusca , I think lowland .


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> P. subfusca , I think lowland .


Im just curious, how can you tell? I am terrrible at ID'ing pokies. How can you tell that its a P.subfusca lowland?


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Im just curious, how can you tell? I am terrrible at ID'ing pokies. How can you tell that its a P.subfusca lowland?


Well its darker than a highland , but I am not sure . I said think anyways . I am horrible at ID'ing pokies to


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Well its darker than a highland , but I am not sure . I said think anyways . I am horrible at ID'ing pokies to


So its darker than a highland, but what makes you say its even P.subfusca?


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> So its darker than a highland, but what makes you say its even P.subfusca?


If I am not mistaken , the only Poecilotheria species with that carapace is the subfusca . Heres a good link


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice. I would agree with you then Smallara. Based on that link, I would guesse subfusca as well.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Very nice. I would agree with you then Smallara. Based on that link, I would guesse subfusca as well.


Your like the first person ever to agree with me  lol


----------



## malevolentrobot (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Your like the first person ever to agree with me  lol


yes, well i'm sure the world is imploding as i type  

nice link, smallara. i'm horrible at telling pokies apart _period_, so that was very informational.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Your like the first person ever to agree with me  lol


That's because it's the first time you've posted something based on actual information that you've researched. I'm proud of you. Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> That's because it's the first time you've posted something based on actual information that you've researched. I'm proud of you. Congrats!!! :clap:


Lol . I need to do that more often . It just now came to my mind that I shouldn't post crap im just guessing and have no evidence of .


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 4, 2010)

I've posted that link a few times....looks like it stuck where it was needed.

Ok whats this...no cheating!


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> I've posted that link a few times....looks like it stuck where it was needed.
> 
> Ok whats this...no cheating!


Poecilotheria rufilata MM  I think . . .


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 4, 2010)

Rufilata MM....The Only Pokie I will Not keep = Kinda Scare me 



malevolentrobot said:


> yes, well i'm sure the world is imploding as i type


Oh Crap!  Don't tell me that....I don't wanna know 



MichiganReptiles said:


> That's because it's the first time you've posted something based on actual information that you've researched. I'm proud of you. Congrats!!! :clap:


:razz: 



smallara98 said:


> Lol . I need to do that more often . It just now came to my mind that I shouldn't post crap im just guessing and have no evidence of .


O.K. Now give me that Cracker back.....you don't need them anymore = too Salty


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Rufilata MM....The Only Pokie I will Not keep = Kinda Scare me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I like Saltine cracker


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 4, 2010)

*I know - I honestly do 2*



smallara98 said:


> But I like Saltine cracker


Not too Many though.....as you get Older, ya gotta watch your Sodium


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 4, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> I've posted that link a few times....looks like it stuck where it was needed.
> 
> Ok whats this...no cheating!


MM P. miranda 

and i knew it was a subfusca based on everything ive already researched, i was more or less looking for a LLF/HLF ID. i was told it was highland but being that its a male its not going to show the true to form signs like the females do. i really need to know so i can properly hook this guy up once he matures. anyone out there that IS good at id-ing Poecilotheria please feel free to chime in! thanks!


----------



## Philth (Aug 4, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> MM P. miranda


Wouldn't a male _P. miranda_ have an all white patella ?  (sorry if I missed something in this thread, as i didn't read much of it.)

MM P. miranda





Later, Tom


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 4, 2010)

Now that's sexy Tom..


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 4, 2010)

Answer is....
It's a MM P. pederseni.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 5, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Answer is....
> It's a MM P. pederseni.


hrm. well referring to the pokie link from earlier if u look at the carapace theres a "flare" on each side of the ocular mound and THAT is how i came up with miranda. the pederseni's carapace doesnt look like that...but the colors are dead nuts with a MM pederseni, ive seen them before.

K so i did some paint work and cropped and pasted some things together....does anyone else find this a bit strange?


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 5, 2010)

I do. I am going to get a ventral pic after work today for further comparison.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 5, 2010)

Scorp, do you have a good picture of the carapace when it was pen-ultimate? 

Only reason I ask is because Poecilotheria males go through a big time color change and often lose some of their patterns that were once present before they matured. 

Btw Rusty,  I think the picture you are comparing the MM to has only female specimens pictured.

I just did a quick search on google and found a couple other p. pederseni MM's and they look pretty much identical to the one Scorp posted.


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 5, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Scorp, do you have a good picture of the carapace when it was pen-ultimate?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because Poecilotheria males go through a big time color change and often lose some of their patterns that were once present before they matured.
> 
> ...



Hey man.
No I dont have one pen ultimate pic, and I agree with your reasoning. I am 100% sure it P. pederseni. The leg pattern is identical to the key in the "noobie guide" and in the guide the OP states that the dorsal patterns can differ. And I trust the source of the spider. Here is a ventral.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 5, 2010)

Im sorry...perhaps i shoulda clarified that. i by no means was implying "Hey u dont have a pederseni" as a matter of fact i went and looked at mine and it looks the same exact as yours does lmao. (shoulda checked that first .) anywho...yes i understand the carapace id'er is only females but it was kinda strange that the MM pederseni shares an almost identical carapace with a female metallica and miranda. Meh...oh well. silly spiders. 

BTW...Anyone know what mine is yet? haha


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 5, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> BTW...Anyone know what mine is yet? haha


I already said , a P. subfusca


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I already said , a P. subfusca


right....and as _*I*_ already said, i knew it was P. subfusca. highland or lowland is what im trying to figure out. u said u THINK it may be lowland based on the color but this guys almost mature so his color isnt going to be the same as a lowland (or even highland) female counterpart. and as i do appreciate your input, as well as the others who have helped with their input you guys are all saying youre not good at ID'ing pokies, which means im still clueless. The million dollar question (and reason i started this thread in the first place) still remains.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> right....and as _*I*_ already said, i knew it was P. subfusca. highland or lowland is what im trying to figure out. u said u THINK it may be lowland based on the color but this guys almost mature so his color isnt going to be the same as a lowland (or even highland) female counterpart. The million dollar question (and reason i started this thread in the first place) still remains.


Your saying that if I answer this , ill be a millionaire ?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Your saying that if I answer this , ill be a millionaire ?


haha...no but if u have a mature female mate (once we figure him out) you'll at least be able to buy yourself a really nice, brand new skate board...or bike...not sure what u'd prefer.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> haha...no but if u have a mature female mate (once we figure him out) you'll at least be able to buy yourself a really nice, brand new skate board...or bike...not sure what u'd prefer.


I was into skateboarding for a while , but then got bored of it . And no , you would be be able to buy a nice sk8 board (as the cool kids like to call it )


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I was into skateboarding for a while , but then got bored of it . And no , you would be be able to buy a nice sk8 board (as the cool kids like to call it )


not if we 50/50 then both of us could buy a skate board.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 6, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> not if we 50/50 then both of us could buy a skate board.


Lol sorry bud , but I dont have a female


----------



## CAK (Aug 6, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Lol sorry bud , but I dont have a female


The point is totally moot.   You don't even have a poec.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 6, 2010)

CAK said:


> The point is totally moot.   You don't even have a poec.


thank you.  *sigh*


----------

